# New TT driver...not a good impression of audi so far :-/



## Lethallizzle (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Thought id introduce myself been on this forum for a few months npw since ive been driving but havent actually had a proper introduction ..WELL my names Liz im 19 and am front kent ...I have been driving for 4 months now and have a TT 1.8t 225...I LOVE IT...the most amzing car i could of had as my first car...I try to treat it well and am so excited about making little mods to it and giving it a new lease of life, BUT i am a bit p'eed off with audi to be honest, a few months back I got it MOT'd and had new suspension and new gators on the car, and last month i had it serviced at the bexleyheath audi dealer, for them to come back and tell me i needed new gators again..:-/...not happy i took it back to the garage I had it MOT'd by who had a look and said it looked like someone had sliced the gator with a knife as it was such a clean cut...:-/...seems to me audi are attempting to get more money out of me than necessary...ridiculous as i was already paying just under £1000 for the service including a cambelt and water pump change...has anyone else had any issues with audi themselves?? are there any places in kent or close-ish, where I can get it serviced next time who may be a little bit more trustworthy??

anyway after all the ranting and raving hi guys  haha..look forward to meeting all the TT's at some point.

Bye for now,

Liz

 xxx


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Try Dean who owns 4rings, he is a mobile mechanic and is in Dartford. He is very good.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

£1000 for a service. I think you found your issue.  [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I've PM'd you with Dean's number.

Be patient with him, he's a busy man!

cheers

rich


----------



## Lethallizzle (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you guys 

Hmm well it was 200 for the service and the rest was for the cambelt change, and water pump, dont get a lot for you rmoney though do you :-/

Still...cars going to be looking good soon have loads of plans


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum... think you'll find most of us use specialists instead of main dealer


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum

Only real reason to stick with a main dealer is to possibly claim when your dashpod goes wrong 

However, as Dean charges just over £400 to change everything including the cambelt, you have already spent what it would cost anyway.


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk that will cheer you up


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

What plans you got then?


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

Lethallizzle said:


> Thank you guys
> 
> Hmm well it was 200 for the service and the rest was for the cambelt change, and water pump, dont get a lot for you rmoney though do you :-/
> 
> Still...cars going to be looking good soon have loads of plans


Cam belt change should have been £329 = water pump of 80 quid maybe... So you have been properly seen off: Print this down get a refund or full price breakdown and refund where necessary. And parts and labour are guaranteed for 2 years, so if part replaced has gone get a new one FOC.

*Affordable* servicing from Audi:
http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/uk/en2/owner ... icing.html


----------



## Lethallizzle (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank u peeps ...hmm well for plans I hav many options but at the end of the day for me it comes down to money :-/..new wheels are a must...new suspension and make it lower...to be honest I don't wan to play much with the engine just yet seeing as I haven't been driving long...it's fast enough at the minute but a remap eventually...definately want an exhaust but it's deciding what make etc for all of these things..want to get to know what's best and what's not before I just go whacking and old exhaust of wheels etc all takes time anyway...haven't started any mods just yet waiting for Xmas and new year to be over...I'm open to any suggestions people may have when it comes to modding tho...I haven't seen a lot of nodded TTs if I'm honest which is why I'm looking forward to coming to a meet and seeing a few which may give me more ideas see what looks good ...ian222 I love the look of yours ...I won't copy though


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum!

And Audi TT for a first car?? Not a bad way to start! I had a Nova.

I've just got mine serviced at Maidstone Audi, good service, not bad prices.

But you shouldn't be paying anything more than £199 for a service. Audi do a deal at the moment where an intermediate service is £99 and a major service is £199 for all cars under 2.0 litre and over three years old.

Bexleyheath Audi are RIP OFF MERCHANTS!!

Stear clear of them. I haben't had any work done from them, but when I was looking to buy my TT from Audi direct a few months ago, when I was searching for cars on the Audi website they were consistently the most expensive dealer by far. Every one of their cars was at least £1000-2000 over what they should be.


----------



## Lethallizzle (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank u ...yes i realise that now bexley audi SUCK ..still all the stuff needed doing and its done now..next time i need any works done its not going there...but hopefully nothing does go wrong to need doing :-/...just need a few dings taken out of the doors and she will be up to scratch and ready for my moddinggg


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

